# Very slow work with files



## abarmot (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi guys!

I noticed that operations with files on FreeBSD are slower than in Linux. I mean copying, removing lots small files.

Probably I have some strange settings on my FreeBSD box.
Guys, how can I measure performance?
Can you share here your test's result to compare your performance with my? May be this is a problem with my hardware...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 18, 2009)

It isn't really helpful to compare IO performance with another computer because the hardware is different (e.g. one computer might have SAS while the other has SATA). RAID also makes a difference. Try dd(), benchmarks/bonnie++, or benchmarks/iozone for benchmarking IO performance.

What kind of hardware do you have and what filesystem are you using?


----------



## wonslung (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it depends on hardware and on filesystem.

For example, my FreeBSD NAS with ZFS is much faster than it was on linux with XFS or ext3


----------

